# Bundesweite Seminarreihe "Fernwartung via Internet"



## WachMark (10 August 2010)

Das Tagesseminar richtet sich an Entscheider und Integratoren, die sich  einen Überblick über innovative Möglichkeiten der Fernwartung via  Internet und Mobilfunk verschaffen sowie Ihre Maschinen/Anlagen  jederzeit und kostengünstig im (Zu-)Griff haben möchten.

Sie beschäftigen sich mit dem Thema Fernwartung/Teleservice und möchten  die intelligente Lösung eWON & Talk2M umfassend kennenlernen!?  Nichts einfacher als das: In einem eintägigen Seminar zeigen wir Ihnen  die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten und Funktionen auf. Danach sind Sie in  der Lage die optimale Teleservice-Lösung für Ihre Anwendung zu  definieren. Nutzen Sie den intensiven Austausch mit Experten und anderen  Teilnehmern im kleinen Kreis. 





​*Themenüberblick*

 • Grundlagen 
   - Definition Fernwarten, Fernwirken, M2M 
   - Anforderungen an Fernzugriffe 
   - Kurze Einführung IT-Grundfunktionen 
   - Erläuterung VPN-Funktionalität 

• Einführung: Fernwartungs-Router „eWON“ 
   - Geräteaufbau, Varianten 
   - Hauptfunktionen eWON 

• Einführung: Internet-Serviceportal „Talk2M” 
   - Funktionsweise 
   - Leistungsumfang 

• Demonstration 
   - eWON-Konfigurationsmenü 
   - Zugriff auf SPS, lokal 
   - Zugriff auf SPS und Web-Kamera über Internet  

• Demonstration weiterer Funktionen 
   - Alarm-Management: Email-Versand, SMS-Versand  
   - eWON als HTML-Server  
   - Datenlogging und Versand der Datensätze 
   - Fernwirken per SMS 

• Praxisbeispiele und Abschlussrunde 
   - Konfigurationsbeispiele; aus der Praxis für die Praxis 
   - Erörterung konkreter (Teilnehmer-)Applikationen   
   - Offene Diskussion  

*Termine/Orte*

       21.10.2010 - Ludwigshafen / Mannheim 
28.10.2010 - Ulm 
04.11.2010 - Wiesbaden / Geisenheim 
09.11.2010 - Oberhausen


Weitere Informationen dazu erhalten Sie hier!


----------

